# Please help...



## GottaRide (Dec 10, 2007)

Contact the state club for the registry that your horse is registered with...Michigan Paint Horse Club, Michigan Quarter Horse Assn., etc. They will have a schedule of shows, names of trainers within the state, possibly clinics planned. A lot of the clubs even have a welcoming committee to make it easier for you to get started.


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

where at in Michigan? I live in Michigan too. And i have been to quite a few of open shows. I live down my ann arbor.


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Are there any training barns near you? Or barns that do lessons? 
Talk to one of the coaches there and maybe they can lead you to some local shows.


----------



## StormyBlues (Dec 31, 2008)

First of all, get a trainer. That is your key to showing, no matter how good you are, you *NEED *a trainer, they will show and tell you what the judge wants to see in a ring. Then go on from there.


----------

